# Catalytic converters recovery solutions



## kjavanb123 (May 14, 2012)

All,

I am just curios what are the companies that offer technology or plant to to recover precious metals from cats. I have found a resource that is willing to invest in this field and process the cats we collect and ship in the country. 

Regards,
Kevin


----------



## ΩPhoenix (May 19, 2012)

kjavanb123 said:


> All,
> 
> I am just curios what are the companies that offer technology or plant to to recover precious metals from cats. I have found a resource that is willing to invest in this field and process the cats we collect and ship in the country.
> 
> ...



That's a great question sir, and I'm interested from a business 
prospective.

You're on it!

ΩPhoenix


----------



## kjavanb123 (May 21, 2012)

Hi there,

I did some research and came up with this company 
http://www.tetronics.com/catalyst-wastes.aspx. 
I contacted them already and they said for a cool price of 2-3 million Euros they can set up a plant that process 1500-2000 tons of catalytic converters annually.

Hope this answered ur question.

Regards,
Kevin


----------



## nickvc (May 21, 2012)

Kevin I'd have to say unless your looking at using a huge arc furnace your never going to get full recovery and so can't compete with the big boys who use that technology,as you know with volume the returns are very good and make it unattractive to even try wet or chemical recovery as the substrates will always have some PGMs left either from not been dissolved or as traces of solution that because of the volumes are near impossible to filter out effectively and the only way to get them is to send it to the big boys who because of it's nature will give poor returns.


----------



## kjavanb123 (May 21, 2012)

Hi nick,

Thanks for your input, I think these guys technology is something similar to an arc furnace. I think we 2000tons of cats average weighing around 800 grams that means 2000 x 1000 x 1000 grams / 800 grams = 2,500,000 average size catalytic converters. 

Regards,
Kevin


----------

